
Facebook is locking accounts, then demanding “verify” by scanning their face - tyler33
https://twitter.com/flexlibris/status/935635282564734977
======
CarolineW
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15807200](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15807200)

350 comments

